# More ebay craziness: Round 2 TOS Enterprise Premire Edition



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Check out this auction currently on ebay: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Star-Trek-E...296&pid=100017&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=160922031368&


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Too many people think that those two little words on the box, "Star Trek", will bring in the big bucks. There's one moron who periodically tries to sell a badly built post-1976 AMT 18" model for around a hundred bucks. The poor thing has no decals, the engines are switched around, and dufus who built it (he claims it's "pro built") didn't even put the stand together right. Apparently, the instructions were a complete waste for this guy.

If I had that kind of money to burn, I'd buy the thing off of him to 1) fix it, and 2) so he'd stop embarrassing himself.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Captain April said:


> ...If I had that kind of money to burn, I'd buy the thing off of him to 1) fix it, and 2) so he'd stop embarrassing himself.


But he'd think your purchasing it would be vindication and he'd build ANOTHER to sell.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I already sent him a fairly detailed explanation for why nobody is buying his badly built model (not that old or rare, built wrong, no decals, etc.), and I'd repeat the same to him after buying it so that hopefully he wouldn't repeat his error.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

If he's got the gall to sell the model in the condition you describe at that price, he probably dismissed your emails as jealousy.

P.S. I just tried to find the "build" to see for myself but couldn't find it. Link?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Buy it now of $500? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA *snork*

I mean, OK, if the dude has to pay for his mother's medical bills or something, fine, hope he gets it and may God bless, but otherwise?

yeesh. And here I was just talking about how the whole 1701 Club thing seemed built specifically to discourage the scalper, but here it is, right? Well, more fool I.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

I saw one listed for $1,500 the day after they started shipping.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> But he'd think your purchasing it would be vindication and he'd build ANOTHER to sell.


Then instead of buying it off him and inflating his already swollen head just send him a message and exlpain why he is nuts for asking such a high price and why he is such a dufus at building.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

1701ALover said:


> I saw one listed for $1,500 the day after they started shipping.


That doofus is still trying to sell it. Only now he's trying for just $1,000 or best offer.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> If he's got the gall to sell the model in the condition you describe at that price, he probably dismissed your emails as jealousy.
> 
> P.S. I just tried to find the "build" to see for myself but couldn't find it. Link?


I tried to find it myself, but it's not being listed currently.

If it pops up again, I'll post a link so we can all point and laugh. :devil:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I'm really glad no one (so far) is taking the bait on the overpriced auctions. The first one also had a "buy it now" price of $1701 I believe. 

And, you can still buy premiere kits, right? The deadline for club members has passed. So any left over are up for grabs I thought. Now, once those are gone, they might be rare. But really, the only differences are some metallic ink, a certificate and different packaging of the parts pack. Will these really become a desired collectable? I don't think so. But, certainly, I've been wrong before.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I am selling my Premiere kit. It is issue #1701 on the COA! The kit is still *sealed* and I will take $1701 for it. Anyone want it?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

robiwon said:


> I am selling my Premiere kit. It is issue #1701 on the COA! The kit is still *sealed* and I will take $1701 for it. Anyone want it?


And as that was your 1,701st post, maybe you could get a further premium for it! lol.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Something, no matter how "rare", only has value if another person is willing to pay the price for it. Otherwise, no matter the object, it has no real value, except to the owner.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

RSN said:


> Something, no matter how "rare", only has value if another person is willing to pay the price for it. Otherwise, no matter the object, it has no real value, except to the owner.


Yep. Just watch an episode of "American Pickers".


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Model Man said:


> And as that was your 1,701st post, maybe you could get a further premium for it! lol.


Crap I missed it, I was waitnig for post 1701! I wonder if anyone here will get #1 or #1701 or if they will be in a kit that is never opened?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

It's not just "rare" Premiere kits either, check this out:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Star-Trek-U...539403544?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item45f98b5d18

You can get the same kit, from on-line hobby stores, for as low as $32 + shipping!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Captain April said:


> Too many people think that those two little words on the box, "Star Trek", will bring in the big bucks. There's one moron who periodically tries to sell a badly built post-1976 AMT 18" model for around a hundred bucks. The poor thing has no decals, the engines are switched around, and dufus who built it (he claims it's "pro built") didn't even put the stand together right. Apparently, the instructions were a complete waste for this guy.
> 
> If I had that kind of money to burn, I'd buy the thing off of him to 1) fix it, and 2) so he'd stop embarrassing himself.


Maybe it would help to bundle it with a couple of boxes of twinkies .


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

spock62 said:


> It's not just "rare" Premiere kits either, check this out:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Star-Trek-U...539403544?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item45f98b5d18
> 
> You can get the same kit, from on-line hobby stores, for as low as $32 + shipping!


What makes me laugh even harder is, that guy has a disclaimer about being a physical store, and stuff he has on ebay might actually sell out and so he'll refund the auction if he doesn't have it anymore...I just... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Like someone is going to walk in to his store and plunk down $125 for his Reliant!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

spock62 said:


> It's not just "rare" Premiere kits either, check this out:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Star-Trek-U...539403544?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item45f98b5d18
> 
> You can get the same kit, from on-line hobby stores, for as low as $32 + shipping!


Another guy with a swollen head. Or is it the same guy????


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Can you believe somebody actually BOUGHT that Premier kit for $300???? Now, there's one up for $1,000!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polar-Light...238&pid=100011&prg=1036&rk=2&sd=130802664607&

Good Grief!

Larry


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Ebay is a bit of a mystery to me. I routinely watch a certain camera lens (used) get bid up past the "buy it now" price for brand new ones!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

PT Barnum's famous quote springs to mind. *facepalm*


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

There's a Tootsie Pop born every minute? Or something like that.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I'm starting to see regular versions showing up on eBay, at much more reasonable prices.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Dr. Brad said:


> Ebay is a bit of a mystery to me. I routinely watch a certain camera lens (used) get bid up past the "buy it now" price for brand new ones!


I've seen the same thing on items I watch. Most of the time the BIN is in the same search list as the higher priced auction item.

Having said that I must admit I once paid more for an auction item than a BIN. What happened was the BIN was listed "after" I'd already bid a higher price on an auction hence I was commited to buying it as no one outbid me.

Most of the time I wait until the last minute to bid. Sometimes though when I know I'm not gonna be able to logon on and do a last minute bid I will go ahead and set a max bid and hope for the best.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Late to the thread party, but it looks like it sold. 
USD $305. 2 bids.
Anyone save pics of what this build looked like?


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

spawndude said:


> Yep. Just watch an episode of "American Pickers".


Strange you say that, when I saw the Premiere Edition on eBay with a 1,500 minimum bid and 1,701 buy out all I could think of was the guy on Pawn Stars standard question when someone is trying to pawn an item and they researched the value on-line, "Is that what they're asking or is that what they're getting?"

eBay is a strange venue anyway. A friend of mine ran a small resin kit company producing mostly horror kits and frequently sold on eBay. All his auctions contained links to his on-line store yet about 20% of the time people would be so concerned about winning the auction they'd bid more then they could've bought the same item for in his store. I'll give him credit though, he'd never accept more then the items retail price.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

wjplenge said:


> I'll give him credit though, he'd never accept more then the items retail price.


Now there's an honourable fellow.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Okay, what's wrong with this picture?

*STAR TREK THE NEXT GENERATION U.S.S. ENTERPISE STARSHIP *


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow! It's 1/25 scale!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> Wow! It's 1/25 scale!


And from "Star Trek The Next Generation"!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey, aint you all ever thought of puting TOS markings on TNG E or vice versa????:wave:


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

$28.00 with the shipping, I can go to my local hobby shop and get a brand new one for that, and won't have to wait for it !


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

:freak:

The amount of time and blood pressure spent obsessing over this kind of thing baffles me. 

In this recent case, the seller says it's stuff from an estate sale -and probably doesn't know what they are looking at. Why does this kind of thing stir the troll blood?

If someone asks ridiculous money (as earlier in this thread) and gets it, good for them! P.T. Barnum said it best. And if they don't get the price they want, 'the market' spoke the way it's supposed to. 

If another person doesn't know what they have on their hands and mis-label it, grab it yourself if it's a good price or move on. Anyone that wants the kit knows what they are looking at whatever the label is.

If any of these ebayers were members here and the kind of posts were directed at them, people would (hoepfully!) be getting banned for bullying. They aren't here to defend themselves, so they are free game?

Mods, please shut these kind of threads down the moment they start. They always bring out the worst in the best people.


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

My fear is that some of those *'bad'* model builds that are being listed on the bay are built from young modelers. Then someone insults them via email or on threads like this. What a way to encourage them to learn or enhance their skills.  (The same can be said for modelers who are just getting into the hobby that are adults.)

Always remember, when you point your finger at someone, you have three pointing right back at you.

I agree with everything Model Man has said. :thumbsup:

Mods, please close down this thread.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

When these bad builds have labels like "Pro Built", they're asking for it.

Besides, we're not judging. Just pointing and giggling.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Captain April said:


> When these bad builds have labels like "Pro Built", they're asking for it.
> 
> Besides, we're not judging. Just pointing and giggling.


It's called being incompentent.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

And asking to be paid for their incompetence. And that makes them fair game.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

dtssyst said:


> My fear is that some of those *'bad'* model builds that are being listed on the bay are built from young modelers.


You have to be 18 or older to list on eBay. If they made it through high school, they can handle some anonymous person sending an email that is easy to just delete.


----------

